# CX bike with discs and rack mounts?



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Folks,

So a friend of mine has a 2010 Redline Conquest Classic, which has both disc brakes and supports a Blackburn rack for use with a child seat and bags. This is, in essence, exactly what I'm looking for but it looks like Redline doesn't sell this model any longer (with discs, that is), nor do I have a Redline dealer near me (that I'm aware of).

So, I'm looking for suggestions from you all on what might work. This would both meet my winter commuting needs and allow me to experiment with CX yet this fall. There's no hard and fast budget ceiling on this, but since I'm new to CX and this will be a part-time commuter, I'd like to keep it on the cheaper side.

Also, while I'm open to not having discs, it's been explained to me that discs are the only way to fly if you have a good brake kit. However, rack mounts are not optional as I'd like to be able to put the Copilot Taxi seat that I own on the back of this bike for my kids.

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Raleigh Bicycles Roper
\









if it fits in size.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Raleigh Bicycles Roper
> \
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love. How much is it?


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Look at the tricross apex disc.


----------



## kiker67 (May 30, 2008)

cs1 said:


> I'm in love. How much is it?


The list price on the Raleigh Roper is $1499. I bought one about 5 weeks ago. I think it is a great bike, but being my first road bike, I am not sure I have enough frame of reference to make that call.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Does it do what you ask it to do? If "Yes" => "It is a great bike." If "No" => Enter flow chart of flaws, short-comings, cost comparisons and inadequacies. (I don't have this chart, but it can be found in pieces all over any forum.)

I've said elsewhere I'd love to have this bike, unfortunately 59s aren't really built for 6'3"+. I'll say it again to Raleigh, "HEY RALEIGH how about a 61cm in a 2013 model year?"


----------



## cobba (Apr 9, 2009)

Unknown Arch said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> So a friend of mine has a 2010 Redline Conquest Classic, which has both disc brakes and supports a Blackburn rack for use with a child seat and bags. This is, in essence, exactly what I'm looking for but it looks like Redline doesn't sell this model any longer (with discs, that is).


The 2012 Redline Metro Classic looks to be basically the same bike as the 2010 & 2011 Redline Conquest Classics.

The frames have the same geometry, they are made from the same material & most of the specs are the same.

The only noticeable differences I can see between the Metro Classic & the Conquest Classics are:

* The color.
* The 2012 Metro Classic has 10 gears on the back where as the 2010 & 2011 Conquest Classics had only 9 gears.
* The 2010 Conquest Classic had 28x38x48 chainrings where as the 2011 Conquest Classic & the 2012 Metro Classic had/have 30x39x50 tooth chainrings.
* The Metro Classic is listed in the Commute bike section where as the Conquest Classics are listed in the Cyclocross bike section.


----------



## Abergdc (Dec 25, 2011)

Tricross sport disc if you can live with Sora shifters.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

If you want to race cross, you might be better served with a regular used alu cross bike for say $600 then buy something like an old English 3 speed with fenders and a chain guard for messing around with your kids and commuting. The Raleigh Sports for example is a lovely old bike that can be had for cheap. They work better if you swap on a larger rear cog, especially for trailer towing.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Abergdc said:


> Tricross sport disc if you can live with Sora shifters.


for '12, the only Tricross with Disc is the Elite Disc Apex

Specialized Bicycle Components : Tricross Elite Disc Apex Compact


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

I just built a Gravity Zilla. It has braze-ons for a rack and disk brakes.
They are priced at $499 and $599. The $599 model will go up to $799 after 12/31/11.
You get Sram Apex instead of Sora and other upgrades as well
Save up to 60% off new Monster Cross Cyclocross Road Bikes - Gravity Zilla XX | Save up to 60% off new road bikes
It is a special deal that I found on Bikesdirect's Facebook page. You won't find it on the Bikesdirect website yet.

That being said, I'm lovin' my Zilla. Having disk brakes is awesome. I'm using Avid road disks on mine, 160/140 rotors front/rear. I built it with 9 speed Dura Ace and 29er wheels.


----------

